# Electroculture



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

Been doing some reading on this-http://home.earthlink.net/~kernels/Diss4.html Anyone have any safe suggestions on how you could create a electroculture garden?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 11, 2007)

do you need dc or ac current?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> do you need dc or ac current?


:confused2unno.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 12, 2007)

Electric an water ......not good methinks........

Looks like a good project though BBP.......

Could grow some SHOCKING plants though,.....definatley get a buzz outta them....:rofl:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you read page 2?



> ......the can helped contain the random fires and explosions......


 
I think that should put the whole experiment into "perspective". I would not do this experiment.

PS most static generators and this type of experiment would be DC current.


----------



## A.K. (Jul 12, 2007)

do you think if i attach a 12 volt dc adapter to a metal flower pot it would have good results?


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 13, 2007)

I found this...

http://forums.homestead.org/forum_posts.asp?TID=8786&PID=206438
He got some good results but was unable to repeat the experiment!!....
What I think is interesting is in the posts following the experiment......someone says that plants thrive on nitrogen produced during a thunderstorm... .......Well thats static right?.......How about producing static within a grow room :shocked: some PVC pipe and some other stuff...Ive been looking at some designs maybe incorporating the rotation of a cooling fan or something.........got to stop now my brain hurts......


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh Yer....and this......Food for thought...(the Theory bit in this sorta explains the experiment above...)

http://mb-soft.com/public/growtowr.html


----------



## Mutt (Jul 13, 2007)

A.K. said:
			
		

> do you think if i attach a 12 volt dc adapter to a metal flower pot it would have good results?



The best method would be to create a capacitor to hold the static and discharge on a timer is my only thought. There are many ways to create low amp high voltage static generators. Just look around the science fair projects and stuff on like the discovery channel website and stuff.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 13, 2007)

> How about producing static within a grow room  some PVC pipe and some other stuff.


What about an electromagnetic field? Everything has one, right? Ballasts, because of the coils, should create one , right? My electrician buddy told me to take a car battery and the longest nail I could find and coil a piece of wire around it as many times as I possibly could. The more the better. He then said to connect each end of the wire to the battery and i'd have a small electromagnetic field. He also said if I was too worried about a battery jolt(car bat) to take the battery box out of something(remote car or toy) and use this with batteries in it. Anyone want to tell me i'll die if I try it.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 13, 2007)

If u need DC current you could just hook up a car battery to your pot


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 14, 2007)

Dont plants use the magnetic field of the earth to determine which way is up?......


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 14, 2007)

So if you reversed the magnetic field???????.....mmmmmm?


----------



## A.K. (Jul 14, 2007)

the dc current will creat alot of nitrogen. in the veg stage you want alot of nitrogen and that helps it grow alot but you want low nitrogen during bloom so i think you should only do this durring the veg state


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 14, 2007)

see here.....
I know its a kids experiment....(Something I can relate to...lol)
but easy to reproduce...........
Its gotta be worth a grow journal.........
http://www.selah.k12.wa.us/soar/sciproj2001/JakeH.html


----------

